

NSA 'planned to discredit radicals over web-porn use' - soupboy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25118156

======
pessimizer
"Without discussing specific individuals, it should not be surprising that the
US government uses all of the lawful tools at our disposal to impede the
efforts of valid terrorist targets who seek to harm the nation and radicalise
others to violence," \--Shawn Turner, director of public affairs for National
Intelligence

